
JPEG XL Reaches Committee Draft - ingve
https://jpeg.org/items/20190803_press.html
======
helper
Ugh, I honestly couldn't tell if this article was a joke or not (it seems to
not be). The more you read the more absurd it becomes.

I've not heard of JPEG XL before now. Why would you name it that? XL certainly
doesn't make me think "wow that sounds like way better compression".

JPEG Blockchain: come on! Are you really so worried about being relevant that
you have to talk about blockchains in your press release?

JPEG AI: I could image that this is real, but I'm fairly skeptical of anything
that is taking about machine learning and blockchains in the same context.

Its so unnecessary too. A 3x quality improvement is massive. Why not just let
that speak for itself? This press release makes me hope just a little bit that
JPEG XL loses out to WebP or HEIF.

------
JyrkiAlakuijala
Massive (3x) quality increase + lossless jpeg recompression option.

